# A fledgling workshop...



## focusonwood (2 Oct 2015)

I realise there are a few of these threads, but I like reading them so maybe someone will enjoy reading mine!

I used to tinker in our garage when I was a boy and I always wanted my own workshop and to start making stuff out of wood. Now that I own a house with a garage I've finally got the opportunity.

After exchanging a year ago we started the long process of renovating our new home, we had a builder in to do remove walls etc, but the decorating was done by my wife and I. That's all finished (kind of) and after moving in a few months ago I started turning the single garage into a woodworking workshop for me...the garage was a little run down so needed a bit of TLC.

After replacing the window, blocking in a side door and replacing a few roof tiles, I ripped out the ancient and rotten kitchen cabinets and old workbenches. Once everything was removed I painted the walls and floor - I hoped this would help prevent dust, brighten up the place, and also make it look a lot nicer.

This is the result;







You might notice that it needs rewiring...I'm leaving this for a while until I get familiar with how I use the space. I'm new to woodworking so not sure how it should be laid out.


----------



## John15 (2 Oct 2015)

It looks absolutely ideal. Good luck with kitting it out.

John


----------



## focusonwood (2 Oct 2015)

Thanks John.

The first project was a new workbench...

While looking at different projects online I discovered Kreg jigs and thought this would be ideal for a lot of the workshop projects I had in mind, I bought one and used it to build the workbench...this is the result;






The structure is based on the Kreg workbench plan, but the dimensions are not. The top made from MDF and is 1500mm x 600mm x 18mm, I chose this dimension as I could get all pieces cut from one panel at B&Q - the top consists of two pieces glued together and is edged with pine banding.

I may have got carried away with various Kreg clamps and tracks, but hopefully the additions will make the bench a little more multifunctional.

Here's some detail;

Main wood vice;






Clamp track and Kreg bench vice;






I had some MDF left over so mounted my Kreg Jig to that as it's a little difficult to clamp to a worktop without it;


----------



## DTR (2 Oct 2015)

That clamp looks interesting, never seen one like that before.

With regards to the wiring, a rule of thumb is to figure out how many sockets you think you need... then double it!

Good luck with the new workshop


----------



## Paul200 (2 Oct 2015)

DTR":1etmoom4 said:


> That clamp looks interesting, never seen one like that before.
> 
> With regards to the wiring, a rule of thumb is to figure out how many sockets you think you need... then double it!
> 
> Good luck with the new workshop



I've always fancied a dado rail made of sockets all round the workshop.


----------



## graduate_owner (2 Oct 2015)

Regarding sockets, I nearly always choose doubles. They are obviously twice as useful as singles and are easier to wire in because of the extra space behind. In my workshop I have about 9 doubles and 3 singles. And I still have trailing leads so I am going to fit some more.

K


----------



## MusicMan (2 Oct 2015)

If you install a dado rail, a good trick is to fold over the cables inside the duct (in a flattened Z shape) so that there is enough spare cable in the ring to add new sockets with new cutouts anywhere you want in the future. Then you don't need to over-budget at first. Your workshop with flat walls lends itself to this. You can either make the dado out of wood, or they can be bought. Above bench height, of course.

Keith


----------



## lurker (3 Oct 2015)

Do I see a bike wheel in one shot?
Make a hard rule that nothing goes into the workshop that's not woodwork related otherwise it will soon end up a place you could do woodwork if it wasn't so full


----------



## focusonwood (5 Oct 2015)

Yeah...that's a bike.

There's also a huge 'builder's bag' full of firewood! I spent the weekend just gone making a firewood store...that's almost finished so this Saturday I'll get the firewood out. Then I need to knock up some shelves for the shed at the bottom of the garden, that'll make some space for the bike in the shed!

Everything I'm making so far is 'rustic' - I think I need a small project to make something a little finer.


----------



## focusonwood (15 Oct 2015)

As per my post on the 'last thing I made' thread...I've finished the wood store and got the firewood out of my workshop (it's no longer referred to as a 'garage'). Also, the bike is now secure in the garage...yay!

The next thing to sort out is insulating the roof...as you can see from my first pic it's just rafters then tiles. I'm planning to get some cheap poly insulation to fit between the rafters then pin 9mm OSB boards over the top. I'll get started on that this weekend.

Another major job is replacing the old side hung garage doors...they're rotten and falling apart. I was thinking of making some, but I need to build some skills before I attempt that, and given the state they're in I think I'll pay someone to fit them. I'm probably going to go for metal side hung doors, and then insulate in as per the roof on the inside.

If the current doors weren't in such a state I'd leave them and make a door next year...I've decided I need to get them done before winter sets in properly.


----------



## griggs (15 Oct 2015)

Looks a good space, good advice about not allowing other things to accumulate in it if possible.

Without meaning to teach you to suck eggs, when you insulate your roof, don't forget to allow an air gap to help it to breathe which may mean being careful with the insulation at the eaves so as not to block off air movement.


----------



## focusonwood (15 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the advice griggs.

I haven't insulated a roof before, so any advice is welcome.

The rafters are around 50mm deep and I'm planning to use 25mm poly insulation panels pinned in place...so there should roughly be a 25mm cavity between the insulation and the tiles.


----------



## focusonwood (19 Oct 2015)

So...as planned I stuffed a load of poly insulation between the rafters and pinned OSB boards over it.

The roof was a little 'wonky' so fitting the OSB panels was a bit tricky, and the result isn't pretty. Given the garage was built as some point between 1934 and 1945, I can forgive it for settling a little over the years.

But it meant I got to break in my new table saw which was nice.

The result below was after I had thoroughly cleaned up all the dust and polystyrene snow.






The next job is to build a mobile stand for the mitre saw...


----------



## Stanleymonkey (26 May 2016)

Amazing space you have there. Kitting out my shed at the moment and I get what you mean about figuring out how you will actually work.

I made some simple tool boards on the wall and they eat up the tools and cleared a lot of space. Great if you forget where everything is as much as I do!

Keep posting it's good to see how you are getting on.

Martin


----------



## Bodgers (2 Jun 2016)

What size is your garage?

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanleymonkey (19 Jun 2016)

How is the workshop coming? Any progress?


----------



## technium (21 Jun 2016)

Like your workbench, did you make that from a plan as I need to make a bench myself.

Can anyone recomment a good source for free plans of woodwork projects?

thanks


----------



## Droogs (21 Jun 2016)

you will find loads in the sketchup warehouse and most have dimensions etc and can be exploded to see how they are put together


----------



## technium (21 Jun 2016)

Droogs":wuzlzzjq said:


> you will find loads in the sketchup warehouse and most have dimensions etc and can be exploded to see how they are put together



Thanks ive just done a quick search on google to find the warehouse but am I right in thining theyre just 1 page pictures with the measurements on? No instructions or am I looking at them wrong?

thanks


----------



## Droogs (21 Jun 2016)

the image you see is a thumbnail of the project folder. download the project from within sketchup and then yu can open it up and see the full thing. If you don't have sketchup installed it is available for free download and personal use. It is a 3d drawing program. When installing it you can specifically set it up for woodworking and has plenty of free addons that allow you to create cut lists etc


----------



## technium (21 Jun 2016)

I downloaded sketchup make2016, went to the site and clicked download and then it opened up sketchup but all I see is the finished article. I have materials, components and entity info down the right hand side and I can move the picture around but cant seem to see the breakdown of the pieces etc.


----------



## focusonwood (23 Jun 2016)

Hi Technium,

The structure of the workbench is loosely based on the Kreg Workbench plan (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FOx3bTo3G4).

It's a fairly straight forward plan so i didn't follow it really...just made it up as i went along.

The frame is jointed using pocket hole screws, and the top is a layer of 18mm MDF attached using pocket hole screws, and then with another layer glued on top. I attached a band of pine around the edge to make it prettier and also protect the edges of the MDF.

The lower shelf is one piece of MDF with the corners cut out using a jigsaw.

The height of the bench is 90mm - i did a bit of research into the ideal height and also measured the height of our kitchen units as i felt it was comfortable working on the kitchen surface. The width and length of the bench are based on the size of the MDF panels available in BnQ...i could get the pieces cut at the store from one big piece. I'd base it on the space you have available.

I attached various accessories to the bench too...before i had my workshop i discovered Kreg tools and ended up getting a bit carried away with the various attachments...but they've proven useful. I also got a woodworking vice and attached that...my only regret is not getting a quick release one, but it's not that much of a problem really.


----------



## technium (23 Jun 2016)

focusonwood":17bnisoa said:


> Hi Technium,
> 
> The structure of the workbench is loosely based on the Kreg Workbench plan (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FOx3bTo3G4).
> 
> ...



Thanks mate thats a great help. Once I get the ground done and workshop built I can perhaps join in more with all this. thanks for your update.


----------



## focusonwood (23 Jun 2016)

You're welcome...if you have any questions when you're building your workbench just drop me a message. I'm new to woodworking myself, but pleased you'd like to copy my workbench.


@Stanleymonkey,

I've made fairly good progress in the workshop.

One thing I need to work on is dust extraction...i use a cheap wet and dry shop vac and it's not particularly effective.

I'm thinking of installing a decent extractor so that i don't have to wheel about the pesky shop vac - it gets in the way.

In the meantime i bought a air filter and have fitted that up in the roof cavity...that's definitely making the air cleaner.

My day job is very busy at the moment (a lot of weekend work) so not finding much time to get in the workshop...something i need to work on!

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (23 Jun 2016)

Sounds like you're making progress. Shame work is getting in the way  

When I don't have enough time I sometimes just head down to the shed with a mug of tea and tidy up. It's good for the brain to get some time on your hobbies. Even if it's just over-the-top marking out for your next project and leaving it lying there ready to start on!!

Take it easy.

Martin


----------



## biskit (1 Jul 2016)

Good work focusonwood, (hammer) I'd say it's 16x8 if the garage was built in the 30s. I think they were that size cause cars in those days were tiny, so nowadays they make great workshops. Leave the car on the drive to dry off. :wink:


----------



## focusonwood (3 Jul 2016)

Yes, 16x8 sounds about right...cars must have been tiny in the 30s.

I've been working most of this weekend, but I should find time to out to the workshop this afternoon.


----------

